# Ridgid warranty/service contract



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Ridgid's warranty or the lifetime service contract? I am looking for the best bang for the buck for probably the last new set of cordless tools that I plan to buy. I have used many and I like the DeWalt products that my employer buys. However, from my financial perspective I like the safety of the lifetime service of the Ridgid if it is, in fact, as good as advertised.

I am considering the Ridgid 18 Li kit with hammerdrill, impact driver, circular saw and recip saw. Dewalt has a 6 tool kit (including a flashlight) for about $75 more than the Ridgid kit if I remember correctly.

Now-
Any good excuses to give the CWifeO?:thumbup:


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have used the warranty service to replace batteries. I simply looked up location of nearest authorized service center, took the batteries, and they gave me new ones. No questions asked. No reciepts requested. No pain. Wow!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

oberkc,
Thanks for your experience. That's exactly the information I was wondering about. I guess either no one else uses Ridgid or they haven't had to use the lifetime service or the warranty.
Thanks again.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

oberkc said:


> I have used the warranty service to replace batteries. I simply looked up location of nearest authorized service center, took the batteries, and they gave me new ones. No questions asked. No reciepts requested. No pain. Wow!


*Seriously!*

I took three of my batteries in to the service center and they informed me they would have to be ordered. Believe it or not it took twelve weeks to get my new batteries. Explain that one???????????????

I guess I should go to your dealer. Are you close to Nebraska?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got a lot of Ridgid corded and cordless tools and have used the lifetime warranty on occasion for batteries. Usually a couple of weeks turnaround time....


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> I guess I should go to your dealer. Are you close to Nebraska?


I am in Ohio and found the dealer in a town that cannot have more than 100 people who live there. And, they were 14.4 volt batteries, which cannot be that common. I must have gotten lucky.

Even with the need to order replacement batteries, the warranty still sounds nice. Did they let you keep your old ones until arrival of the replacements?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

In my case, they shipped the old one back to the factory in order to get a replacement....


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

oberkc said:


> I am in Ohio and found the dealer in a town that cannot have more than 100 people who live there. And, they were 14.4 volt batteries, which cannot be that common. I must have gotten lucky.
> 
> Even with the need to order replacement batteries, the warranty still sounds nice.
> 
> ...


They did keep my batteries until the replacement's arrived. In the future I may contact Ridgid before I go through that again. I have no beef with the quality of the Ridgid tools. They are as good as my Makita, Milwaukee, Porter Cable and Bosch. For the average homeowner or handy person who uses a tool on a somewhat limited basis, the ridgid tools should last a long time without needing any repairs. 

The 18 volt corless tools are a tad heavy. They have plenty of power, maybe to much for certain duties. 

I had my Bosch hammer drill repaired spending ($60.00) a few hours later it crapped out on me. I replaced it with a ($90.00) dewalt. Wish I would have done that before I wasted the $60.00. 

Tools are expensive to repair, so the Ridgid deal is great. Just expect some delay, how long? who knows.

My two cents.

KK


----------



## bigwillie (Jan 25, 2010)

With Ridgid's batteries I guess it depends on the repair center. I have a buddy who works at Home Depot and the repair center guys told him that they get $20 for every battery that the replace, thats it. $20 to hand a customer a new battery, so they keep them on hand and replace them instantly, no questions asked.

My .02, I have all DeWalt 18v corless tools, I love them, but if I did it over again it would be a hard choice between them and Ridgid. I buy corded Ridgid tools (sander, drill, etc) or anything other than 18v that I might want, like the handy dandy 12v right angle impact!


----------



## bobkat00 (Oct 4, 2011)

*miter saw stand*

The only thing I know about their warranty, is that I bought a brand new stand and when I got it home and put it together, it had some bent pieces. I called the AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER and was told to bring it in (2 hour round trip to the nearest center). They called me on the way home and said Ridgid would send me a new replacement within a week to 10 days. I got my replacement in 1 week, but they sent me a foctory reconditioned one that looks like it fell out of the back of a truck. I complained quite a bit to several people and they said that is their policy to repalce with a reconditioned one. VERY UNHAPPY! That was my first and last Ridgid tool.:furious:


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

bobkat00 said:


> The only thing I know about their warranty, is that I bought a brand new stand and when I got it home and put it together, it had some bent pieces. I called the AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER and was told to bring it in (2 hour round trip to the nearest center). They called me on the way home and said Ridgid would send me a new replacement within a week to 10 days. I got my replacement in 1 week, but they sent me a foctory reconditioned one that looks like it fell out of the back of a truck. I complained quite a bit to several people and they said that is their policy to repalce with a reconditioned one. VERY UNHAPPY! That was my first and last Ridgid tool.:furious:


Why didn't you return it to where you bought it?


----------



## bobkat00 (Oct 4, 2011)

Their customer service department told me to take it to one of their AUTORIZED SERVICE DEALERS. I wish I would have kept it now. Even with the bent pieces it looked better than the one they sent me.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

in regards to ridgids warrenty its good and bad.. i have the oscilating tool that needed repair, they fixed it for free

in regards to batteries.. the problem lies with ridgid's tool line. everytime they come out with a new line of tools they change the battery as well so if you have a tool thats over a year old that tools batterys are more than likely no longer being made soooo they have to try and track down that battery in their inventory or a hd location that might have one

for hammer drills however, if your only drilling a couple holes every now and then cordless is fine but if your drilling a lot of wholes you need a corded model, however if the holes are larger than 1/4" spend the extra coin and get a sds hammer. sds bits hold up far longer than a regular bit and they dont slip in the drill because they lock in to a quick chuck


----------



## mlc92 (Nov 17, 2011)

bobkat00 said:


> The only thing I know about their warranty, is that I bought a brand new stand and when I got it home and put it together, it had some bent pieces. I called the AUTHORIZED SERVICE CENTER and was told to bring it in (2 hour round trip to the nearest center). They called me on the way home and said Ridgid would send me a new replacement within a week to 10 days. I got my replacement in 1 week, but they sent me a foctory reconditioned one that looks like it fell out of the back of a truck. I complained quite a bit to several people and they said that is their policy to repalce with a reconditioned one. VERY UNHAPPY! That was my first and last Ridgid tool.:furious:


and recons ARE NOT allowed an lsa. if the tool messes up before 90 days you can take it back to home depot.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Not real impressed with Dad's set of 18v Rigid. The Impact driver is just about shot and the light was always crap. The batts don't have charge indicators either, but at least the new ones do.

In general, I like my Ryobi stuff better, and most of those tools are over a decade older but I updated to Li ion at about the same time as Dad got the Rigid assortment. I have a huge assortment of tools for it now and the only one that ever broke on me was the hammer drill that broke right away, and got returned the next day. It seams like I use the angle grinder constantly, and I can use the hedge clipper and string trimmer without having to purchase more expensive batteries.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

One thing I would like to add concerning the Rigid lifetime warranty...

If/when you purchase a RIDGID tool, please make sure to send in the warranty registration card. This is important when down the road you need to exchange batteries or get an item serviced.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf.


----------



## mlc92 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you register online be sure to still send in your receipt and customer is and registration number.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It clearly states on the warranty card that you must send in (by mail) the card AND a copy of the receipt to validate your lifetime warranty even if you register on line. There's no luck to it. If you follow the directions, you receive the service. I've been using Ridgid tools for probably 12 years (started with a NiCad set). Never really had an issue with a tool (yet), but have returned batteries. I've sent back replacement batteries Ridgid sent me and they have replaced them.....


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought this thread sounded familiar. You guys do realize it's two years old.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure. If someone wants to make a relevant comment, I don't think there's an "expiration date" on threads...


----------

